# SQL UPDATE richtig anwenden BITTE um HILFE



## Mikrowelle (28. Nov 2013)

Hallo

Da mein JAVA VM abstürzt sobald ich die UPDATE funktion auf die meine Tabelle anwende. Suchte ich nach eine Lösung.

Sobald ich in MS Access die Option. Aktualisierungsweitergabe aktiviere, stürzt bei mir nichts mehr ab und das Programm funktioniert einwandfrei!


Jetzt brauche ich jemanden der mir erklärt warum es ohne nicht geht bzw was ich anders machen muss.

Ich möchte die Aktualisierungsweitergabe aufjedenfall deaktiviert lassen.

Die Tabellen sehen so aus

Namen
*nr*; name; alter
-----------
1
|
|
|
n
-----------
Auftrag
*auftragNR*
nr
name


Ich möchte jetzt alter von jemanden mit der nummer 3 ändern
Dazu schreibe ich 

```
UPDATE Namen SET alter='28' WHERE nr='3'
```

Dieser Code sorgt für den Absturz der kompletten JVM, wenn  die Aktualisierungsweitergabe deaktiviert ist. Sobald sie aktiviert ist funkt alles wie es soll.

Wie soll ich nun Programmieren damit es bei deaktivierten Aktualisierungsweitergabe  auch funktioniert ?


----------



## turtle (29. Nov 2013)

> Jetzt brauche ich jemanden der mir erklärt warum es ohne nicht geht bzw was ich anders machen muss.



Kein MS Access verwenden.


----------



## HarleyDavidson (29. Nov 2013)

turtle hat gesagt.:


> Kein MS Access verwenden.



:noe:

Entschuldigung ... Aber das sind Kommentare, die man sich eigentlich sparen kann.

Das ist genauso wie "Mein Windows stürzt ab" - "Dann benutze Linux"

So etwas nützt keinem. Entweder man analysiert das Problem und wenn es definitiv keine Lösung gibt, muss man nach einer Alternative Ausschau halten. Vielleicht setzt die Aufgabenstellung einfach eine bestimmte Konfiguration voraus...

Zum Thema:
Hast du nachgeforscht, was die Funktion "Aktualisierungsweitergabe" genau tut? Hast du einen Nachteil, wenn diese Funktion aktiviert ist?


----------



## turtle (29. Nov 2013)

> Dieser Code sorgt für den Absturz der kompletten JVM



Das ist kein Java-Problem, da keine Exception angezeigt wird. Weiterhin ist Access nicht dafür bekannt, eine gute, performante SQL-Datenbank darzustellen. Daher mein Hinweis eine andere DB zu nehmen, vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht.

Beispielsweise existieren eine Menge von Java SQL-DB's (Derby, Java-DB, H2, HSQLDB um nur einige zu nennen), die solche Probleme NICHT verursachen.

Warum sollen wir in einer "DB" nach einem Problem/Ausweg suchen, wenn klar ist, das bereits derart EINFACH-Statements, die "DB" in die Knie zwingen, ergo Müll ist.


----------

